# The big group (sorry pic heavy)



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I finally remembered to charge the camera up, so I got a few pics of Monkee, Hunter, Boomer, Gracie, Maggee and Luna.



















Yummy oil 













































Yummy hand



























Giz a kiss sis









Giz a kiss bro 






















































Thanks for looking


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

beautiful group  love the pics of the two kissing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww they are all so cute  Thanks for sharing their pictures


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

They're all so pretty  do you mind me asking what oil you use?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Lovely pictures.

I know nothing about ferrets so excuse me if this seems a dumb questions, but why do you feed them oil? And what oil do you use?

While we are on the subject sometimes I have noticed in pictures, both with ferrets and rats one water bottle is filled with a yellow liquid, what is that?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PawsOnMe said:


> They're all so pretty  do you mind me asking what oil you use?


Thankyou  Ooooh its a secret, special oil, I couldn't possibly share the secret recipe...... not really it's just extra virgin olive oil :lol:, you can buy all sorts of oil type products specifically made for ferrets, but as they have all the vitamins they could possibly need in their food and some of these products have sugar added, I would rather give them a pure oil with no additives.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Lovely pictures.
> 
> I know nothing about ferrets so excuse me if this seems a dumb questions, but why do you feed them oil? And what oil do you use?
> 
> While we are on the subject sometimes I have noticed in pictures, both with ferrets and rats one water bottle is filled with a yellow liquid, what is that?


I just use extra virgin olive oil, its mainly a treat, but it's good for their coats and joints, it also helps to keep them still/occupied if you're checking something on them or they are having an injection/check over at the vets, and it's a good tool to bond with them too. Some people put a bit on their stomachs while they cut their nails, so they lie still licking it off, but I don't like what it does to their coats, so I use a drinking bottle.
For rats and mice you can buy a vitamin supplement that goes in their water bottle so I imagine that's what is in the yellow bottles you've seen alongside the water bottles, I've never used it personally as I feed my rodents fresh fruit and veg alongside their mix, so it's not necessary really.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you 

Oil is like ferret chocolate then. 

Oh yes, of cause vitamin supplement! It was recommend I got vitamin supplement for my gerbils, but I didn't as I didn't think it was really necessary. They get what they need in their food.


----------

